# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Ajuda na identificação de especime e sua exterminação

## Pedro Jorge Ferreira

Caríssimo fórum
Boa noite, sou caloiro nos salgados e apesar de ter conseguido identificar e eliminar algumas espécies indesejáveis nos aquários deparo-me com uma nova praga, um aparente ser vivo que inicialmente me parecia um vulgar spot nos vidros e corais e agora reparo que se propagou pelo aquário todo, parece uma  mini alga toca-se-lhe e contrai-se, se alguém o conseguir identificar toda a ajuda é bem-vinda, adicionei fotos.
Agradeço vossa colaboração
Pedro Ferreira

SDC13793.jpgSDC13796.jpgSDC13802.jpgSDC13803.jpgSDC13807.jpgSDC13808.jpgSDC13809.jpg

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Pedro,

Isso parecem ser planárias (flatworms)
.
Aos corais que conseguires tirar, podes tentar dar um banho com um produto à base de iodo, mas como isso parece estar espalhado pelo aquário, será provavelmente preferível tratares com Flatworm Stop da Salifert.

Este produto não é muito fácil de comprar cá em Portugal e deves, antes de tratar fazer uma aspiração e tirar por essa via o maior número de planárias que conseguires, pois quando morrem dentro do aquário, tornam-se muito tóxicas e tendem a causar grandes problemas; prepara também uma mudança de água o maior que puderes, para diluires a poluição pós tratamento.

Para minimizar esta e outras pragas, todos os corais deveriam ser tratados com um banho com um produto próprio, antes de serem colocados no aquário.

Espero ter ajudado.

----------

